# first "time"?



## brianNicholas (Feb 16, 2011)

hopefully this thread isnt against the rules, but what was your first time like doing "it"? no graphic details, of course, but how did you feel about it, how do you feel about it now? was it a mistake? was it awkward? 

my first time was awkward. i talked her into it and i regret that. it could have been with somebody better, but at the time i was 16 and didnt care. it only lasted about 10 seconds and she hasnt let me live it down yet. 

was yours any better?


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

really, really painful. 

but that's just how it is for most girls the first time so


----------



## Rasputin_1 (Oct 27, 2008)

awkward for sure..... and "messy" lol


----------



## Timeofallout (Jun 23, 2010)

Backseat of an SUV in the middle of the desert during a summer night. It was hot, uncomfortable, and disturbing; luckily things got better after that. :b


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

It felt good, but I was bad! I was 17 and had no idea what I was doing, or what
I was putting it into. lolololol


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I think I had convinced myself that it would cure me of my problems somehow, and would be this amazing spiritual experience. So, it was a big letdown in that sense. 

But I gradually learned to just appreciate it for what it was.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

In her parents bedroom...lol ah it was funny for both of us


----------



## FakeFur (Nov 4, 2009)

My first was a couple months ago. I was curious of what it was like, and this guy got me kinda tipsy, so I was easy to convince. It was soooo painful though. I didn't enjoy it at all.


----------



## blackmage (Feb 17, 2011)

It was semi-painful, but after that initial pain, it was quite good.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

We were both wasted. I couldn't even keep it up. Was terrible. All times after that were good, though.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

Very painful and awkward. We had to stop because it wouldn't go all the way in. Ah well.


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Awkward and unsatisfying. Unfortunately, I never got another chance.



heyJude said:


> We had to stop because it wouldn't go all the way in.


I had the same problem my first (and only) time. I'm not even sure if it "counts" as sex, so I guess I'm still practically a virgin. It actually bothers me a lot.


----------



## MaddyRose (Dec 25, 2009)

I was alright with it for a while, but now I find it kind of disgusting. I lowered my standards way too much lol. I just hope it hasn't changed my sexay future :spank


----------



## adh16 (Jan 15, 2011)

It was ok, I guess. The first time is supposed to be all memorable and such; I barely remember it, that was like 7 years ago, should not be that hard to remember, unless of course it was not memorable.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :doh this thread gives me SA .... I feel lame and un experienced now ... I have done nothing :sigh


Tell me about it. It's depressing the hell out of me, yet I cannot look away.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:ditto


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

All this talk about it being painful is freaking me out. Tampons aren't pleasant, so I can't imagine this...


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

layitontheline said:


> All this talk about it being painful is freaking me out. Tampons aren't pleasant, so I can't imagine this...


Tampons? You must be doing it wrong (take the applicator out ). They're really comfortable to me and I think to most girls.

Like everyone else though my first time was unpleasant too. I was 16 and I was camping with a guy who I only had oral sex with before. We didn't "completely" do it. I was kind of traumatized from it. 
When I was 17, about a year later, I officially had sex with another guy.

Don't be scared to have sex, the first time will either be too quick or unpleasant (maybe even good for some) but it always gets better.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

It's fine when it's in, but on the way out hurts like hell. I guess that was a pretty bad example, haha. I'm so embarrassed. :blush I'd give others but I didn't think they'd be appropriate.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Pretty hilarious. I had no idea what I was doing but he had less of an idea than me. I'm pretty sure I pointed and laughed at him afterwards (in a kind and loving way)(and like a while afterwards not right away).

It was with someone I cared for, and I look back on it fondly. Not because it was pleasurable or anything, but because it was sweet.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> It's fine when it's in, but on the way out hurts like hell. I guess that was a pretty bad example, haha. I'm so embarrassed. :blush I'd give others but I didn't think they'd be appropriate.


That's not abnormal at all. I've been using tampons for years and they still hurt me sometimes when I take them out. Some women can't use tampons at all b/c they are too painful. Everyone's body is different, it's nothing to be embarrassed about.


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

It was really akward & I instantly regretted it afterwards.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Well I am still "Fresh" at 22:blush


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

We were both virgins at the time so it was awkward for both of us and painful for her. I'm glad I did it with someone I cared about and not some random hookup.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

It took us a _lot_ of attempts for it to even happen (although it wasn't at all painful for me). When it finally did happen we were somewhat suprised! It wasn't exactly mind-blowing sex, but, neither of us had expected it to be (and we were both virgins) and I definitely don't regret it... 2 and a half years later we'll still together


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Yeah, I feel pathetic now. I'd like to know what a first kiss feels like, much less to lose my virginity.


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

We wasted and entire box of condoms because of out indecisiveness. We would be ready, i'd have one on and then one of us would be like "ah maybe this isn't a good idea!" after a few hours we finally just did it and there was a lot of screaming and "wahoo" noises. All from me. But, whatever.


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

First week away at college in Winona Minnesota with a girl I had met the day before. I thought we needed music, so I put on a lynyrd skynnyrd album. I had other options, but yes, lynnyrd skynnyrd is what I chose :um. I remember The Ballad of Curtis Lowe was playing at a, particularly, um, well, that song was playing.

I was a few days shy of 18, so I didn't have any sense of urgency to lose my virginity and I don't recall thinking it was some monumental achievement. Pretty sure she felt the same


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd rather forget it.


----------



## Mox (Feb 14, 2011)

Still haven't had a first time, I had a good chance a few years ago when I was 25 but was just too anxious and nothing was happening down there. She told everyone the next day also laughing about it.  oh well. I'm in no rush to try again, not that I'll have the chance anyway.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

The eunuch grew balls, it was that good.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I was 19....first real gf I had (of 11yrs now...although now we're in 'complicated' mode....but thats beside the point)......we were both virgins....on the floor of my bedroom so we didnt make any noise, next to the pen with my 2 guinea pigs lol.......she definitely didnt enjoy it because it hurt her a lot and made her bleed lol....and I didnt enjoy it because I was worried about hurting her the whole time.

first times tend to suck for both parties if theyre virgins


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Mox said:


> Still haven't had a first time, I had a good chance a few years ago when I was 25 but was just too anxious and nothing was happening down there. She told everyone the next day also laughing about it.  oh well. I'm in no rush to try again, not that I'll have the chance anyway.


Really, the event could be spun that it was due to _her _unattractiveness that you couldn't do anything. If I were her, I don't think I'd be telling people about that!


----------



## girlinwinter (Feb 19, 2011)

I found it gross, and wanted it to be over (which was pretty much what I'd expected). I just kept thinking how bizarre it is, and having someone tell me they liked various parts of my body sounded really weird. I had sex with the same person again a few days later (just to confirm I didn't like it I guess, I never learn).
Not really that fussed about it now (least important part of a relationship to me).


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Mox said:


> Still haven't had a first time, I had a good chance a few years ago when I was 25 but was just too anxious and nothing was happening down there. She told everyone the next day also laughing about it.  oh well. I'm in no rush to try again, not that I'll have the chance anyway.


What a cow:yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh, there was so much pressure. I could feel the sweat dripping down my forehead as I felt her eyes on me, watching intently. I pulled it out, and although I wasn't completely sure of what I was doing, I slowly but surely guided it toward what I thought was the right area. Unfortunately, the pressure was too much; as soon as it made contact, disaster struck, and a groan escaped my lips as the mess went everywhere. To my shock and embarrassment, she burst out into laughter and threw her arms up in celebration.

Uhh, wait, we're talking about Jenga, right?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It was a surprise I didn't even know she liked me in that way and then next thing I knew... :cuddle


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Boring. Seriously. I can do better by myself.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

njodis said:


> Oh, there was so much pressure. I could feel the sweat dripping down my forehead as I felt her eyes on me, watching intently. I pulled it out, and although I wasn't completely sure of what I was doing, I slowly but surely guided it toward what I thought was the right area. Unfortunately, the pressure was too much; as soon as it made contact, disaster struck, and a groan escaped my lips as the mess went everywhere. To my shock and embarrassment, she burst out into laughter and threw her arms up in celebration.
> 
> Uhh, wait, we're talking about Jenga, right?


:haha


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

The sky was dark
The moon was high
All alone just she and I.

Her hair was soft
Her eyes were blue
I knew just what she wanted to do.

Her skin so soft
Her legs so fine
I ran my fingers down her spine.

I didn't know how
But I tried my best
I started by placing my hands on her breast.

I remember my fear my fast beating heart
But slowly she spread her legs apart
And when I did it I felt no shame.

All at once the white stuff came
At last it's finished it's all over now
My first time ever at milking a cow.....

But yeah...this is one of the most depressing threads I've read for awhile.


----------



## brianNicholas (Feb 16, 2011)

sorry about depressing people. i have SA (or at least vestigal habits of such) but i thrive in close, intimate relationships. i can get girlfriends (not sure how, but i havent gone more than a couple months without one since my first when i was 16) but i latch on to them which makes it hard to get over them. such relationships often lead to sex for me. but i cant make friends and i cant ask out random girls. (all my gfs have been girls i already knew). 

my point is i didnt mean to alienate any demographic of members (ie, those who remain virgins), i merely sought to find out if other people thrive in intimate relationships like i do.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

brianNicholas said:


> sorry about depressing people. i have SA (or at least vestigal habits of such) but i thrive in close, intimate relationships. i can get girlfriends (not sure how, but i havent gone more than a couple months without one since my first when i was 16) but i latch on to them which makes it hard to get over them. such relationships often lead to sex for me. but i cant make friends and i cant ask out random girls. (all my gfs have been girls i already knew).
> 
> my point is i didnt mean to alienate any demographic of members (ie, those who remain virgins), i merely sought to find out if other people thrive in intimate relationships like i do.


Don't worry, the thread is fine. I said it was depressing because hearing about people in relationships makes me want the same thing. But even then, I still find the thread fascinating, and I like reading the responses. Besides, if I really had a problem with it I wouldn't have read it in the first place.


----------



## brianNicholas (Feb 16, 2011)

i know what you mean and trust me. its harder to have a relationship like that and lose it. then all you can do is look back at it and cry because its gone. in some ways i wish id never had so then i wouldnt know exactly what i was missing. but at the same time i guess im glad i had it at all. being experienced in love can have its perks, but is it worth the (almost) inevitable pain that shall ensue? now that is the million dollar question.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

We were both virgins, and, well it involved a lot of mis-pokes until I had to uh, 'direct' him to the right place, then it hurt a little, but then it was awesome. 

He was definitely the right person, I'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

It was OK, nothing memorable. 
Nothing awkward though, just plain old sex.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

It was strange. My sister's friend said she had sexual dreams about me and I was a little buzzed from beer and I guess that was all I needed to hear. It was at my best friend's apartment in a small twofoot high X 1.5 wide X maybe 6foot long closet! It lasted for ever and I didn't finish..plus got the "blue-bs" if ya know what I'm saying...:roll I was only 15. I don't get laid very often at all...


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm sure I'll never even have a first time.


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Was alright. I was with my bf at the time. I was 17. When it was over, I was just about to really enjoy it you know, so that bothered me.. but once we went again and I did I didn't care anymore. We went out to the backyard after my mom got home to do some more. Talk about little addicts haha


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

I was 18, and it was my first college boyfriend in my dorm room. He thrust in *really* forcefully and it hurt really badly. Thankfully, it only lasted about three minutes. I bled quite a bit afterward, but - in reference to the discussion above - I was able to use tampons with ease after I'd had sex! Before they'd always been a problem.

I loved my boyfriend (oh did I _love_ him), and I'm glad my first time was with someone who was special to me.

(But oh, thank heavens we're not together now!  )

That was one event in my life that I felt happened at the right time, right place, and with the right person, even though it wasn't exactly magical.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I had an opportunity. SO glad I didn't do it.


----------



## theraven (Feb 27, 2011)

It was awkward. It was in a car. I had no idea if it was right or wrong. I was 16. It sucked and I wish I would've done it with a better person now!


----------



## juicyjuice11 (Feb 28, 2011)

welp, I had 2 first times! lol. the very 1st time he went "droop" so that ended as soon as it started since he was so nervous. My actual 1st time was painful so it ended after a minute. My real 1st time was with the person it should have started with all along and we lived happily ever after. =)


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I was 16 and it was with my gf who, when we broke up, had been going out for 2 yrs. I wasn't good at it at all. Very awkward with lots of fumbling around.

It's ashame though that my first time was with someone who I don't like as a person anymore and it bothers me how much I put into that relationship (my only relationship ever actually)


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

My first time I was nervous but excited. I liked the guy, but he sucked at sex and came in like 2 minutes. I was soooooo furious and insulted, and he acted like it was no big deal! What an a-hole. Anyway, after that I dominated and basically taught him how to do it properly. Yay! I rock.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I had just recently turned 16 and it was with my current boyfriend, outside in a field. Don't ask.  I don't have any regrets because we had both talked about it before we actually did it, we were both virgins at the time, and now we're still together and have been for over two years.  It wasn't painful at ALL, (maybe cause he was extremely gentle) but honestly, I was shocked. I had expected it to hurt a lot, judging from the stories other people had told me. I'll admit that it was very awkward but for anyone who is wondering, trust me it gets better.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

First What? What are we talking about? Holy **** I almost forgot that I'm still a virgin lol.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

It wasen't great and I kind of regret it.All my friends at the time had done it and there was this pressure being the only virgin left or so it felt.I just wanted to get it over with so that I could fit in.I was 18,but it wouldn't have hurt to wait until someone that I cared about turned up.
Not a great choice,but not possible to go back..It was messy,akward and boring.

At least I learned that sex is best with someone you care about.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It was so great that the goat laid eggs!


----------



## organschizms (Jun 29, 2010)

Ugh, mine was boring. I don't really remember that well honestly. It hurt a bit and I was numb for the rest of the time, but I don't remember much else. I was 15;It was with my then boyfriend, and I stayed with him for about two years, unfortunately. It was an awful relationship. I don't even like him as a person now.

I don't regret it, though. Virginity is mostly a concept that I choose not to believe in. So, I didn't "lose" anything.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

organschizms said:


> Ugh, mine was boring. I don't really remember that well honestly. It hurt a bit and I was numb for the rest of the time, but I don't remember much else. I was 15;It was with my then boyfriend, and I stayed with him for about two years, unfortunately. It was an awful relationship. I don't even like him as a person now.
> 
> I don't regret it, though. Virginity is mostly a concept that I choose not to believe in. So, I didn't "lose" anything.


Good for you! :yes

It's true, virginity is a concept made up by domineering, sexist men. Nothing actually changes after your first time! Except you finally go "oh, I get it now. Awesome possum!"


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

It hurt initially.. But then it was painful but pleasurable at the same time.


----------



## brianNicholas (Feb 16, 2011)

organschizms said:


> Ugh, mine was boring. I don't really remember that well honestly. It hurt a bit and I was numb for the rest of the time, but I don't remember much else. I was 15;It was with my then boyfriend, and I stayed with him for about two years, unfortunately. It was an awful relationship. I don't even like him as a person now.


katie, is that you??


----------



## peach (Mar 1, 2011)

Incredibly painful and, mercifully, quick. The guy I was with felt so bad that he kept wanting to stop because I was in so much pain, but I told him not to. The way I figured, it was supposed to hurt anyway. Just when the pain subsided, he was done. It was so... typical.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

It wasn't good :b


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Perfectionist said:


> Pretty hilarious. I had no idea what I was doing but he had less of an idea than me. I'm pretty sure I pointed and laughed at him afterwards (in a kind and loving way)(and like a while afterwards not right away).
> 
> It was with someone I cared for, and I look back on it fondly. Not because it was pleasurable or anything, but because it was sweet.


That's so cute.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's the synopsis: Boing, boing, boing. Bang. The end. It was the first time for both of us so I hope those five seconds rocked her world :no


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

It was pretty good. It was with somebody I really loved, so I don't regret it at all. It hurt a bit, though. And by a bit I mean it felt like I was sitting on a knife. xD


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

Akane said:


> Boring. Seriously. I can do better by myself.


!!!


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

With my first girlfriend when I was 16. It was with someone I loved and felt comfortable with. Being the "shy" kid that I was/am, she initiated. We didn't use a condom - luckily nothing bad happened.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Very painful but then it felt good a lil. I was too nervous to keep going.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

silentcliche said:


> Here's the synopsis: Boing, boing, boing. Bang. The end.


I enjoyed this post greatly.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

People say it was painful or they didn't know what to do, or it wasn't good or dissapointing but I can honestly it was awesome personally. Happy memory.


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine was pretty damn good actually. We'd known each other for quite a while and the sexual tension was getting ridiculous. Short lived, but good.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Heh, she made a joke about not knowing how much longer she could hold out (we'd been seeing each other for over two months) while we were fooling around, and sounded like she half meant it. I made my move and was afflicted with the best erectile dysfunction possible: psychological ejaculatory incompetence. Probably went a lot lot smoother at 22 than it would have had I been 16, or even 18. She was [very] happy with my performance, so I can't complain, though I suppose it could have been a bit more planned/special instead a "**** it" type thing.


----------



## PGVan (May 22, 2004)

Just this past Sunday night...​
Met her online last month. Chatted for a while. We were both looking for a strict FWB thing. I was honest with her about everything from virginity to being awkward around people. She's 29, hasn't had too much experience herself, but she loves sex. lol​
Without going into details, she let out while we were doing it that she didn't believe me that it was my first time, so I must have done something right... and tonight I KNOW I did a few things right, but I can't say publically on this forum just how I know that.:clap​
All in all, no regrets at all. I've gone through somewhat of a personal transformation recently. Some of my attitudes have changed, one of them being that right now I just want to have some fun with girls. This one is moving away in a month (which is why we've agreed to keep it a physical friendship), so we'll see how much my confidence is boosted after she leaves.​


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Discussing such subjects in public makes me horribly anxious so I'll make myself. It was good (for me). We were clueless, which made sense for me at least, but my partner was even more nervous. It only lasted a few seconds because my partner freaked out and pushed me away (not literally) and it was like that whenever we got close - weird (especially since I didn't initiate) - but I was happy with what closeness we could have.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

PGVan said:


> Without going into details, she let out while we were doing it that she didn't believe me that it was my first time, so I must have done something right... and tonight I KNOW I did a few things right, but I can't say publically on this forum just how I know that.:clap​


Heh, didn't you think it would be a bit more complicated lol? I honestly didn't believe I had been successful after our first intimate (not sex) encounter, half suspecting she was faking; I guess movies and TV made me think getting a girl off would be like picking a finely crafted lock .


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

Mine was okay. She'd been around the block a bit previously but I got to that point where I didn't care and just had to do it. She still to this day doesn't know it was my first time and assumed I'd had ''plenty experience'' when really I was clueless. Heard she said I was the best she'd had, when I was pretty much winging it the whole time being extremely lost.

Never got that huge confidence thing after that guys say they get though. I did sleep with another girl a month later in a situation i'd have been scared off but apart from that...I didn't change personally.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

krista91 said:


> I'm sure I'll never even have a first time.


I'm not sure I even _want_ a first time
I'm scared of sex, basically

embarrasing page starter - can someone please delete their post in this thread? :lol


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

Eliza said:


> I'm not sure I even _want_ a first time
> I'm scared of sex, basically
> 
> embarrasing page starter - can someone please delete their post in this thread? :lol


Hiya why you scared? What you thinking?

My first time I still remember it ..wasnt very romantic, at 13 in a tent.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Eliza said:


> I'm not sure I even _want_ a first time
> I'm scared of sex, basically


For me it changes.
I'm absolutely terrified by it and about letting someone be that close, but sometimes I want it :um

I have quite bad performance anxiety (the general kind) and afraid of situations where I'll get judged doing something I don't feel comfortable about or where I don't know what to do.


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

Painful like most girls know. My first time was when I was 15 with my first love. He wasn't really my boyfriend at the time but I was willing to do anything to make him stay around cause I was stupid, so I did. I don't really regret it, except for the next day when everyone at school found out about it.


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

low said:


> People say it was painful or they didn't know what to do, or it wasn't good or dissapointing but I can honestly it was awesome personally. Happy memory.


I don't think it's suppose to be painful for males? or is it?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

krista91 said:


> I'm sure I'll never even have a first time.


This

I am sure I won't even have a first hug lol


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

krista91 said:


> I don't think it's suppose to be painful for males? or is it?


no its not


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

vegetarian said:


> no its not


that's what I thought :lol


----------



## NikNak31 (Feb 25, 2011)

vegetarian said:


> no its not


Maybe if he's of African descent LOL it will hurt for the guy.


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

are you serial? i have never heard of any guy admitting to this. Don't they all start rubbing one out by the time they're 12 or 13. lol aren't they prepared for friction?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

vegetarian said:


> are you serial? i have never heard of any guy admitting to this. Don't they all start rubbing one out by the time they're 12 or 13. lol aren't they prepared for friction?


I certainly never did that at that age or anywhere near at age. Probably just me though. :blush :roll


----------



## Jade18 (Mar 6, 2011)

terrible..I never felt so much pain before I thought I was going to die:afr
no but seriously it hurted really bad and also the times after that so I gave up since each time the pain only got worser
well atleast it was with someone I cared about and not that I did it when I was 12 just to be cool..I think its disgusting when 12 - 13 year old having sex:no oh well as long as I dont have to hear about it


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

Jade you should go see a doctor if it's hurting all the time (and getting worse too)!


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I had sex with two guys. The first one well I regret doing it with him. Ugh he was gross, but I must admit I was super excited because I was finally having sex and wanted it for awhile. I was so happy I wasn't a virgin after rofl.

The second was with my last ex-boyfriend. Now that was who I should've had sex and I did. I loved him and I was with him for a year. It was so great.


----------

